
What Lies in the Path of the Revolution [pdf] - akkartik
https://github.com/amb26/papers/blob/master/ppig-2018/What_Lies_in_the_Path_of_the_Revolution.pdf
======
Iv
The abstract for those who don't want to download the file:

> Increasingly, the rights and capabilities to own technological artefacts,
> where they exist at all, are re- served to corporations and not to citizens.
> There are historical, economic, metaphysical, ideological and cognitive
> reasons for this situation, in addition to purely technological factors,
> which we will trace by following the fate of various concrete examples,
> analysed into five categories of ownable elements. These categories are
> those of ownable function, ownable expression, ownable data, ownable
> installa- tions and ownable economies. In this paper, we attempt to align
> these goals of ownability into a research and activism program by describing
> a set of revolutionary goals in each category, and tracing ways we could
> reach them.

------
claudiawerner
This is extremely interesting, and I was pleasantly surprised to see Marx and
Engels in a footnote, even though the content of the paper wasn't quite what I
was expecting. There has been significant debate about gradualist approaches
to reforming society, even assuming common goals.

